# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Yumi Nashite] Prsentation de Yumi Nashite

## Yumi Nashite

Bonjour et meilleurs voeux en cette nouvelle anne.

Je me prsente Joy 20 ans, je fais parti d'un bts informatique de gestion en option dveloppeur en 2me anne.

Actuellement je suis en stage, l'objectif de ce stage est de crer une application web en asp et c#, cependant l'asp est un langage totalement inconnu pour moi.(prcision l'application doit tre en framework 2.0 et je dveloppe sous visual studio 2005)

Je viens donc  votre rencontre afin de receuillir votre aide et vos conseils.
Bonne journe,
Joy

----------


## kaymak

Hello,

bienvenue sur le forum, bon courage pour projet !

Avec des messages aussi bien rdig tu ne devrais pas trop te galrer  trouver tes rponses =)

Bonne continuation,
a+

----------


## vpourchet

salut a toi  ::ccool::

----------


## Yumi Nashite

Merci pour l'accueil =)

----------


## FailMan

Voil qui me rappelle moi il y a un an  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon courage  toi et bienvenue  :;):

----------

